
Show HN: Timeline – a tiny, anonymous, plaintext version of Twitter - wilsocr88
http://t-l.herokuapp.com/
======
wilsocr88
Hi, dev here! Comments and so forth are welcome.

~~~
paste0x78
The id's as unique user id's are currently not secure. You can impersonate any
other id by changing the value in local storage in the browser. If you have
logs see 5f2860 and fb86f7

~~~
wilsocr88
Thanks for the cheap QA!

------
DLA
Please make the ENTER key work. This is nice and light. A more compact display
without HRs would be even better--more like HN!

~~~
wilsocr88
Enter key is implemented. Good idea.

Edit: Also compactified. Thanks for the suggestions

